# Powerpoint rotate pictures



## garys (Jun 20, 2001)

When I insert pictures into Powerpoint, I am not able to rotate them. I select the picture and go to draw then rotate or flip and all options are deselected. I can cut the picture take it to another application, rotate it and put it back but this is a lot of trouble. Can anyone tell me why I can not rotate? Thanks!

Also, I use the photoalbum addin, which allows you to flip pictures before you insert them. I go through and rotate the vertical ones, and when I get in the slide show most of them will be verticle even horizontal pictures. Actually horizontal pictures will be horz in a vertical frame.
Any ideas on this?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

This is what Microsoft has to say about not being able to flip or rotate a picture.

Only PowerPoint objects can be flipped or rotated. If you can convert an object to a PowerPoint object by ungrouping it and then grouping it again, you can flip or rotate it. You won't be able to convert a bitmap to a PowerPoint object. 

To convert an object, select it, click Ungroup on the Draw menu, and then click Group.


If you can't convert the object, open it in another drawing program, rotate it there, and then save it. When you reopen it in PowerPoint, it appears rotated.


----------

